# Twin girls 35 + 1.. preeclampsia/c-section! *pic heavy*



## PeaceLoveBaby

I am FINALLY home!!! Gah what a rough delivery this time around.

Here's an attempt at a birth story while in tons of pain from a very long day!

I was in and out of the hospital a few times during this pregnancy with preterm labor, then towards the end, it was due to swelling and high blood pressure..this time around I was there for a few days, and we even thought they would be delivered at one point, but it didn't happen. Finally, on the day after Thanksgiving, my doctor decided that my kidneys had had enough and it was time to deliver. It was no longer safe for me to keep carrying them. 

So around 10 am on the 25th I was sitting there all pissed off because I figured it would be another looong and painful day sitting in that hospital bed..then the nurse came in with report from the Dr about my labs. She said my urine results showed that my kidneys were suffering very badly..my bloods were abnormal, my bp was sky high..I was definitely preeclamptic and the Dr wanted to deliver the babies in 2 hours!!!! I was like HELL YES! haha. Talk about a mood lifter. :happydance: 

I frantically told Jon to get to the hospital. My dad and the rest of the family showed up before he did lol..but he was on time just barely. By 12:00 they wheeled me back for my spinal. That hurt only because sitting up was painful itself. Once that got going, the rest was super fast. Legs/body numbed, laid back on the table, drape up, whisked Jon to my side. He was shaking and so very nervous. He kept repeating "I can't believe this is real" and I was saying the exact same thing as well as "oh my god, this is crazy" over and over LOL. It's like we were high and tripping. :haha:

At 12:16 pm, 35 weeks 1 day gestation.. Lily entered the world with a gurgly but healthy cry :) She weighed 5 lbs 3 oz and was taken straight to the NICU to be assessed. Her apgars were 8/8 :D she was absolutely perfect. One minute after her, at 12:17 pm, Taylor appears, butt first..as shes being pulled out she pee'd all over the Dr lol. She weighed 5 lbs 8 oz and also gave a hefty few cries to ease mommys mind. Apgars were 7/8. Once they were initially assessed, they brought em over to me for a quick peek and a kiss..they were soooo tiny! 2 little bundles. That's when I lost it, of course and bawled my way through the rest of the surgery. Jon went with them to the NICU and got pics (pics that I still need to upload). 

The dr tells me that my uterus had actually ruptured, it was stretched SO thin. The only things holding it together was the amniotic sac that was attached and my bladder sitting on top of it. Yikes. Needless to say, things could've ended very very differently. Thank god we made it this far and we're all safe. The catch..seems that I won't be able to carry anymore babies :( Though I had pretty much decided this anyway, it's always different to be told you can't. 

Anyways....they are amazingly wonderful! It's day 3 and they're spending one more night in the NICU just to be sure they're ready for the transition. They are eating well. Taylor needed a bit of oxygen right after birth but was off within 12 hrs. She's also a lil jaundiced. Lily hasn't needed any intervention at all! But today, the Dr ordered a kidney scan for her, because she has 2 very tiny lil skin tags next to her ear and he says it *could* be a sign of complications. But she's been urinating and doing well, so he thinks shes just fine...just being extra cautious.

On to the part everyone wants..a few pics :) 
They've changed so much in 3 days already! We haven't been able to put them together yet...Hoping to bring them home tomorrow!


2 hrs before c-section! 35 + 1
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh136/karmic_serenade/IMG-20111125-00843.jpg


Introducing Baby A .. Lily Skye :)











And Baby B .. Taylor June


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

They are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Arisa

awesome story, glad to hear that your wee girls are doing better now.
Lovely pictures they are gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## bumpfortwo

Congrats, thanks for sharing your story and you have 2 very beautiful babies xxx Wishing you all the best x


----------



## mechanica

I can't believe how big they look!!! Congratulations!! x


----------



## honey08

massive congrats x


----------



## darkangel1981

Congrats!! awww and they are so so cute :)


----------



## kcbmama

congrats hun, they are lush xx


----------



## HeatherElisex

Congratulations they are beautiful and lovely names!


----------



## Alwilan

Beautiful peace, the girls are gorgeous and look perfect. Thanks for posting your story x
Sorry about your uterus and future kids, I know I don't want anymore but totally get being told you can't.

I hope you all get home tomorrow, looking forward to the updates x :hugs:


----------



## doddy0402

Great choice in names!! My daughter is also Lily Skye!! and great weights for twinnies at 35 weeks too! Congrats hun!xx


----------



## sarah1980

Congratulations! Your babies are gorgeous!!!xxx


----------



## Luvmysunshine

So gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Melsie

Huge congratulations :)


----------



## Kristin83

Congrats!!


----------



## apple84

Congrats!!! They are so beautiful!


----------



## AngelUK

Huge congrats! They are both so adorable! :D


----------



## busymum5

Congrats Peace, they are adorable. Hope all goes well with heading home xx


----------



## Bekkah75

They are simply gorgeous. Congrats and good luck with your ongoing journey


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Double congrats! absoloutely beautiful! xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks ladies!! I'm so in love :cloud9:


----------



## Wantabean

Well done girl!!! Am so proud of you!!! Xxx


----------



## Ginaerhol

congrats xx


----------



## Willo

Glad to hear you and your girls had a safe delivery and are doing well. They are adorable. :D


----------



## Lauren25

Congratulations, what gorgeous girls!


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations they are both very cute, love their hats with the bows. Are you feeling better now? Will you need to be monitored for awhile regarding your kidneys? Hope you recover soon xx


----------



## Heidi

They are stunning! Congrats:)


----------



## hellohefalump

congratulations!!!


----------

